# Stumbled upon an unsecured mega-cache of survival supplies...



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I feel like a doofus.... I've been working 18 months at a nearby town's county clerk's office... and the district clerks office right behind it. There's an abandoned Ford dealership place next door... you know the kind, the ones on the square, that eventually had to move out to where they had more room for hundreds of vehicles...

Well, when I walked between the buildings, I always went the same way. The other day, figured I'd take the 'long way back'... and when I got to the back of the Ford warehouse, noticed all the windows were broke out, and someone had tied some cyclone fencing over the holes. It was a narrow alleyway, so I couldn't help seeing bottled water stacked literally next to the window. Looked inside and there were dozens of pallets of bottled water. Ok, someone likes water. Then saw dozens of pallets of some off brand kind of MRE with the self heating kits. Pallets of tarps, blankets, and a lot of unlabeled stuff. I should have 'smelled' the treasure...

This stuff is in a bad location, and unsecured... with my leatherman alone I could take the fencing down.

Debating on whether to contact the sheriff next time I'm over there and alert them to the lax security. Sure it has to be part of the county's emergency preps. A dozen sheets of plywood screwed into the wall from the inside, would keep people from seeing, and be a lot more secure than baling wire holding cyclone fencing.

It is nice to know that besides my ample supplies in the back seat of the truck, there's tons of supplies in the next building over. Odds are, any emergency short of an EMP, I'd be hightailing it for home, 45 miles away.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Silly me...all I can think of to say is "wow"!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd let the sheriff know - if it's not the county's supplies it might be stolen stuff or some drug dealer's lair. With all the rain Texas has been getting, you'd think they'd worry about their supplies getting wet through the broken windows.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm that seems sorta strange to me.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

First post, but a lurker for awhile. Great site, I have learned alot from all the reads, thanks. 
I think Texican may be surprised when he mentions this to the Sheriff. Several weeks ago I started hearing rumors about LEO's/Firemen being told to start prepping, food and water. My first thought is it's the Sheriffs or counties. Again, great site!


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Intriguing discovery Texican,
Who has access or ownership of the building?
Who has equipment and manpower to unload all these pallets of supplies?

Perhaps these supplies were left over FEMA/hurricane relief?....stolen or maybe stored and forgotten by a local govt. agency. or a corrupt "official"?

I quess we could speculate all day.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ohhh...I wonder who it belongs to. I love a good mystery!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a staging area where a local church or Lions Club is getting ready to box up some "Care Packages" to send to Haiti.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

strange, I like the chairty to Haiti idea but no way my rotary club would store such valuable supplies in such an unsecure manner. 
Very strange........


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> Debating on whether to contact the sheriff next time I'm over there and alert them to the lax security. Sure it has to be part of the county's emergency preps.


I think you should report it too. It could be forgotten supplies and the longer it sits there forgotten the greater the chance of rodents getting into it. Certainly an abandoned and unattended warehouse isn't a secure place for it to be.

.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

If it were me, I'd act like a _Texan_, and stop staring at the neighbors cattle. 

It's water and MRE's. Not diesel and fertilizer. No need to involve the law.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

triple divide said:


> It's water and MRE's. Not diesel and fertilizer. No need to involve the law.


that wasn't his point at all


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Sounds like a staging area where a local church or Lions Club is getting ready to box up some "Care Packages" to send to Haiti.


That's what I was thinking - Or a stash belonging to a "closet stocker-upper!"


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

REMEMBER The police are "THE GOOD GUYS"! *Let them know*. Might be food for illegals on there way here? or worse


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

triple divide said:


> If it were me, I'd act like a _Texan_, and stop staring at the neighbors cattle.
> 
> It's water and MRE's. Not diesel and fertilizer. No need to involve the law.


I agree. 

Maybe my security isn't up to someone else's standards, but I don't need the law called on me to check.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

triple divide said:


> If it were me, I'd act like a _Texan_, and stop staring at the neighbors cattle.
> 
> It's water and MRE's. *Not diesel and fertilizer*. No need to involve the law.


You don't know that. Texican said he saw it through a window, he didn't say he went inside and inspected all the contents. He didn't say he identified everything in there. Maybe there is deisel and other things packed away in there that would be dangerous, especially if children get inside there and steal them and do harm.



Ed Norman said:


> I agree.
> 
> Maybe my security isn't up to someone else's standards, but I don't need the law called on me to check.


This statement doesn't make any sense at all. What do you mean you don't need the law called on you to check? 

.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmmmm...ain't sure what I'd do, but I'd think long and hard about it.

My main worry would be that you report this "stuff" that isn't secured well, then it comes up missin'. Could make you at least a "person of interest", and the fact that you're a prepper might further their suspicion that you stole it. Kind of unlikely and would be very coincidental, but bad luck never comes at a good tme.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

naturelover said:


> This statement doesn't make any sense at all. What do you mean you don't need the law called on you to check?
> 
> .


I mean, if I had a stash of supplies somewhere, and someone happened to peek through a window and see it, I don't want them calling the law to get them involved and excited. They are my supplies, I can store them as I please. And let's not bring children into this to increase the worry factor. The supplies are in a building. The building has fencing over the windows. The fencing can be removed with wire cutters and someone can get in. My house has windows. The windows can be broken with a rock from the flower bed, and someone can get inside. In both cases, it is breaking and entering, and is illegal.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I didn't go inside... didn't need to. It's right off a one way alley, and you can see the goods from the alleyway... If you were driving and 'looked' at the building, you'd see the goods stacked right up against window... or rather where the window 'was'. All the glass is broken out, and just cyclone fencing wire is draped up and wired to some bolts in the wall.

I don't know what all is in there, other than food, water, and tarps. I was through working for the day, and was in a hurry to get home 'fore dark to feed the farm critters. I can't convince the chickens and guineas to get off the roost and eat. There were tractor trailer loads of plywood sided pallets, haven't got a clue what might be inside... figure it'd be something refugees might need... blankets most probably. 

I'd be surprised if the rats aren't getting into the foodstuffs. MRE consumers might know if they hold any attraction for rats.

Next time I'm over I'll stop by and do some asking.... first at the county clerk's office... I know several of the clerks there... and then decide whether to contact the sheriff, or whoever the cache belongs to. Theoretically, most folks wouldn't let LE know about an issue that they plan on 'acting on' later... and most of our local sheriffs are reasonably swift.

I'm reminded of post-apocalyptic fiction and how such 'finds' are providential. Makes me wonder if my own county has such stores. My niece's father in law is chief of building maintenance for the county... will have to ask! I have no doubt that the 'obvious' hot spots, grocery stores, would be cleaned out in hours. After Hurricane Rita's Golden Horde started arriving, the stores were cleared (except for a few things, like sun dried tomatoes and capers) by the end of the day.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I still can't see how it is any of your business at all. None. I can drive around town and see plenty of things in open sheds, lean-tos, garages, etc. So what if I can see it?

I had some old MREs in an old mouse infested shed for years and they haven't chewed into one yet.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

in my way too cynical brain I am convinced that it is surely our precious tax dollars at work. Lord only knows what the government has spent our money on in case of a nation wide catastrophe. Don't get me wrong, planing for lean times are acceptable to me, I just think they'd more than likely spend the money foolishly. 

my .02


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not looking at it as if Texican's "concerned" about it. In my mind, if I ran across the same situation with supplies in such an obviously unsecured location, it would be more a case of "hmmm I could use that. Doesn't look like whoever owns it is too worried about keeping it. I should ask about it, might get a deal!!". Same deal if I saw something in an "open shed, lean-tos, garages, etc" that I was interested in, I would ask. Never hurts. I've gotten several vehicles that way, an apple cider press, and an old tractor.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't tell anyone, just keep an eye on it and a mental note of where it's at. maybe see who comes and goes from the place.anyone who has stored the stuff must have a few brains and not a drug dealer.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Just give me the address and I'll take care of it. No need to involve LE.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

In my minds eye, this is not personal property... as no fool would leave treasure unsecured, against two legged and four legged predators. I can't imagine any survivalist or prepper careless about OPSEC, and rodent control.

So, it has to be public property... as I'm part of the public, and if we had an EMP while I was working next door, I'd immediately establish my residence as 'right there'. What a shock it'd be for the public authorities to open the doors to their cache, and find a good portion of it unusable because of improper storage techniques.

If it were someone's private property, and I 'knew' them, I'd immediately allay my concerns to them. Can't imagine someone wouldn't 'know' about security when it comes to valuables.

Occasionally we get a rube move out to the country, and place 'steal me' signs on their stuff... leaving it in the front yard, and then going off to work, and coming home to find it 'borrowed'. Our local Sheriff has a weekly radio spot where he gives the nitty gritty of all the sheriffin' activities for the week. This morning he mentioned 'steal me' signs, and how folks should know better. He'd had to put the habeas snatchus on some folks who couldn't resist some bikes and atv's that were parked out front of folks' homes.

Things are none of my business if you keep your business hidden. Put it out in the open, where every crack head and snatch artist can see it, and it happens to be public property, and as a taxpayer, I do have some business.

This is in a different county... so technically none of my beeswax... however, I do pay taxes to our local "rich" school district... we have to send the folks down there in a "poor" school district a good percentage of our tax monies. Called Robin Hood Tax.... Some of my money might have gotten into supporting that cache...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

To begin with, if it's on private property, it's nobody's business but the owners. 

That said, I'm curious by nature so I'd probably go to the court house to look up who owns the property. If someone I know owned it, I'd call them and ask why they have so much stuff displayed with open windows that can allow the rain to damage the goods. If I didn't know the owner, I'd mind my own business.

Let us know if you get any more info (that natural curiosity at work...)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

texican said:


> Things are none of my business if you keep your business hidden. Put it out in the open, where every crack head and snatch artist can see it, and it happens to be public property, and as a taxpayer, I do have some business.
> (Edited for length)
> 
> This is in a different county... so technically none of my beeswax... however, I do pay taxes to our local "rich" school district... we have to send the folks down there in a "poor" school district a good percentage of our tax monies. Called Robin Hood Tax.... Some of my money might have gotten into supporting that cache...


Sounds to me like you just answered your own question, so I guess if was me, I would ask what ever "authority" seems right to you.

Gonna bother you until you do.
Just me talkin'


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

naturelover said:


> You don't know that. Texican said he saw it through a window, he didn't say he went inside and inspected all the contents. He didn't say he identified everything in there. Maybe there is deisel and other things packed away in there that would be dangerous, especially if children get inside there and steal them and do harm.


Whatrever. Look, I know a couple things right now:

1. I don't store potentially volitile combinations of products with* WATER, FOOD, and SHELTER.*
2. I'm glad I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

First you say this:



texican said:


> The other day, figured I'd take the 'long way back'... and when *I got to the back of the Ford warehouse, noticed all the windows were broke out, and someone had tied some cyclone fencing over the holes*. It was a narrow alleyway, so I couldn't help seeing bottled water stacked literally next to the window. *Looked inside* and there were dozens of pallets of bottled water.


Later you say this:



texican said:


> *Things are none of my business if you keep your business hidden. Put it out in the open, where every crack head and snatch artist can see it, and it happens to be public property, and as a taxpayer, I do have some business.*


It was a long tortuous journey, but you managed to justify it in your mind. Good job.

Oh, BTW, are you a crack head or a snatch artist? I couldn't tell which category you were in.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, if I saw something like that, it would bother me to think of it being ruined and wasted. As far as Texican looking through the windows, isn't that a situational awareness thing that so many talk about? He saw something out of the ordinary and investigated. Didn't pull the fencing down and climb in, just looked into windows that could be seen through of an unoccupied structure.

What is odd to me is that this is an abandoned business and the windows had been broken out. Someone hauls a lot of emergency supplies in there and then covers the windows with inadequate coverage leaving everything open to view. No prepper would be so careless and I can't imagine anyone of "official" capacity dumping these things in that kind of location. Unless the owner of the property is a county commissioner or something and volunteered to store the stuff there.

Maybe someone liberated some supplies then hid them out where they probably wouldn't be noticed. If you check the appraisal district website for that area, you can probably find out who owns the property. Yeah, if I knew someone that worked for the county or LE, I'd probably ask about it casually.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

If you think your interested, find out who owns the stuff and make an offer on what you might want. might be that they have too much stuff to store somewhere else.

Might be that Y2K came and went and they dont need the stuff anymore!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like Haitian relief stuff to me...

Still I'd call the police and let 'em know that whomever owns it better sure it up....wouldn't you want someone to stop and chase you cows/horses back in the pasture if you had a hole in the fence? Then maybe come and tell you...you had a patch to make...or if the wolf was after your sheep...

Just sayin'...


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Stockpiled regional FEMA supplies?

Bill


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

no matter what, you gotta keep us posted, this is serious, I've read all the posts, so now I'm involved.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with AR, Texican you've got to update us on this stash.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Ditto. This is the HT version of a soap opera!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, who is the mysterious woman in red who haunts the abandoned dealership? Who is the sad looking elderly man who walks with a cane and lays flowers on the doorstep the third Tuesday of every month? Why is there a black helicopter hovering overhead every night? And are those really four foot long mice scurrying amongst the pallets of dust covered MREs? Tune in tomorrow to find out.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

If it's on private or government property, either way, contacting who is in charge of the property with your concerns is the only appropriate response. 

If you're thinking that it's government property and that as a taxpayer you have the right to take it, you get a big fat FAIL.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Texican,

There is another "texican" over at TSP with the same handle. Seems like he shares your views where it concerns private property! Check post#89 of the link.

http://thesurvivalpodcast.com/forum/index.php?topic=4259.60



> Like others have mentioned, nothing beats being on site. If you don't live there, you don't really own it (in the eyes of the locals). No one has any connections with you, your a stranger. Folks that might 'frown' on the local thieves hitting the place, won't, till you're there full time.


Just curious.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

triple divide said:


> Texican,
> 
> There is another "texican" over at TSP with the same handle. Seems like he shares your views where it concerns private property! Check post#89 of the link.
> 
> ...


Why that's my Evil Twin! 
I use to have two evil twins... we were evil triplets... till I had to compost one of em... and now we're down to 'twins'...

Yes, that's me.


----------



## tamo42 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a bit confused by this situation. If the goods are on private property, how do you come to the conclusion that they are government owned and the business of the sheriff?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tamo42 said:


> I'm a bit confused by this situation. If the goods are on private property, how do you come to the conclusion that they are government owned and the business of the sheriff?


Simple Logic.

Anyone that is wise enough to stockpile survival goods is going to have some inkling of the concept of security. There is no use in obtaining wealth (goods, gold, supplies) and not securing it in a bank, a vault, or out of sight somewhere.

Anyone wealthy enough to have maybe hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of goods (there could be a hundred pallets of goods in the unsecured building) would not leave them out for any fool to see. (a leatherman alone would clip the baling wire holding the cyclone fencing strapped to the wall)

Would anyone reading this buy 100K worth of stuff and leave it out in the open? I think not. Thus, I think this is a govt. cache.

Individuals have to be careful. Rich folks don't get rich by being stupid. There are penalties for such stupidity... such as becoming poor. 

Govt.'s don't have penalties... If they lost it all, FEMA and or the taxpayers would replace it. Out here in the country, the Sheriff has power. Between the High Sheriff, the District Attorney, and the Mayor, they pretty much control everything. Not talking about some police officer, but an old timey Sheriff.

I still haven't got back down there... if the weather allows (no storms) I'll be down this next week for several days.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Update?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I spent every day but Monday (stupid holiday that public employees get off) this week at the County Clerk's office... On Wednesday, I carried my camera. Took about a dozen pictures, and actually walked around the back side of the building, and got even more of an eyeful. The wire was actually pulled back in one spot, large enough for a teenager or small adult to crawl through the broken out windows... and some of the boxes of MRE's had been opened, with loose MRE's laying about on the floor.

Asked the clerks where I do my research where the sheriff or police station was located. Apparently, this warehouse is catecornered behind the city police station. A rarely used parking lot.



















I didn't go inside... although it may 'look' like it... put the camera in between the holes in the cyclone fencing.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Clearly not a personal stash, only the gubermint would be stupid enough to store supplies like that.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

NamasteMama said:


> Clearly not a personal stash, only the gubermint would be stupid enough to store supplies like that.



Yup, nice to see someones tax dollars hard at work. My guess is the official who stored the stuff is not a prepper. I would venture to guess the person was a "wait till the .gov saves us" type and saw no importance in this stuff.

Once you find them ask them when they are planning on selling it on surplus auction. My guess is in this economy a few extra coins in the coffer would be appealing to any small municipality, especially when the person in charge sees this stuff as non essential. I mean they would have to not care judging by how haphazardly it was stored and then neglected.



Oh yeah, I'll skip the trip to Acapulco and take whatever is in pallet number three. :dance:


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I have to wonder whether the rats and mice have discovered the MREs...what a waste.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I want to know whats in the big plywood boxes. If nothing else, the box itself would make an excellent chicken coop. LOL!


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

My thought was to find out who owns the building and proceed from there.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Not that i would but knowing what our future more than likely holds for our country economically among other things it would be awful tempting to store some of those MRE's for them at my place for the next 10 years...... it just goes to show how the government works these days


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

It's just about a slam-dunk that some not-too-bright person in the police department has assigned the job of storing their emergency supplies to a total idiot; and the quality of the work and the security of the storage is about what you'd expect. I'd be inclined to do up a short note summarising the situation, and saying that you as a casual passer-by have been able to see what's there and where people have been breaking in and stealing things. Say that there's obviously incompetence in the storage, so you wanted to bypass the lower ranks who might hide it to get the news about the mishandling of tens of thousands of public dollars straight to the police chief. Then direct the note to the mayor and let him talk to the police.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

wogglebug said:


> It's just about a slam-dunk that some not-too-bright person in the police department has assigned the job of storing their emergency supplies to a total idiot; and the quality of the work and the security of the storage is about what you'd expect. I'd be inclined to do up a short note summarising the situation, and saying that you as a casual passer-by have been able to see what's there and where people have been breaking in and stealing things. Say that there's obviously incompetence in the storage, so you wanted to bypass the lower ranks who might hide it to get the news about the mishandling of tens of thousands of public dollars straight to the police chief. Then direct the note to the mayor and let him talk to the police.


Actually IF it is the taxpayers supplies than the press would be able to get the most action. Having an investigative report done on them on the 6 o' clock news and sent out over the AP wires will really get their butt in gear.

That is unless you live in Lima, OH and have a corrupt media. The same company owns the local NBC,CBS,ABC and FOX and newspaper and radio stations and they are in the politicians pocket. At least I can say I live in the only most corrupt media outlet in the country like that. :-(


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm also curious about what's in the crates. Wish I could make out the logo's on them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wounder if those brand of MRE's are Ava. to the general public. Note tho- look at the loooooong list of ingredients on the box.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Those MRE's can be found at http://www.readymeal.com/ Don't know about the ingredients... but if they're listing 12 different meals, they'd probably have quite a few ingredients.

If it's not snowing too bad I hope to get back over there tomorrow... if it's not miserable, I might try to get more pics.

Some detail on the crates... maybe some ex-military might be able to decipher the meanings...












need to steel up my courage and ask someone that might 'know'... can easily ask the clerk's next door where I'm working... they're locals...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

The only English writing I see on there is where it says Made in USA at the bottom. The rest of it is in other languages, some French, Spanish, German and Portugese.

.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that I belive is just about the crate its hard to read think the top says compliance with amendations (amendments) ---- product support 20-7400 --- panels at end at edges ---tie down to--- then I have a hard time making out the rest but seems that the board to the left is obscurring alot of it. the numbers probably are some sort of certification or product number for the crate or maybe even Im thinking that the one above the made in usa is a phone number **0-848-8893 or maybe first two infront of the 93 might be 6's or 0's that 9 could be a 0 or 8 also. they stenciled it and when you stencil you cant spray or you risk the paint bleeding under the stencil and bleeding everywhere (better to use a brush or slightly wet roller) but I think who ever put that on knew they couldnt be too heavy with the paint thats why you cant read a lot of that.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

The Ready Meals is the same stuff they were giving out during Hurricane Gustav in Louisiana in Fall 2008. They were what they gave out when they ran out of the regular MRE's, I think my ex husband said he was told they were officer meals(he is military and vol firefighter/first responder). We helped distribute them at the local fire station and definately the same boxes as what the local govt and National Guard was giving out. They had meals like Chicken Tettrazinni and some other fancy named meals in them.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I guess I just have a distrusting mind, but I'm wondering if it wasn't suppose to be distributed during one of hurricanes and someone swiped it and unloaded it there. 

Do you have any updates?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

The officers get the same as the enlisted. Trust me.

They do have a different kind of meal, but they are different because they have different calories in them and aren't made by or for military specifically. Those ones are the ones we give out in disasters. The ones we have for the field, heavy calorie ones, make people bloat really bad because they have 3k or 4k cal in them. Civilians tend to eat it like it is one meal and then want another one later in the day. Serious bloat. The high cal ones are meant for high exertion limited food situations. Live and learn.

If those are the different kind, then that is probably the emergency manager stuff ordered for civilians.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

My ex told me about the bloat, he said it was awful lol...He said they tell you to chew the gum that comes with it to help for that, not sure why or if that's even true. I know they passed out many 18 wheeler loads of Mre's during Hurricane Gustav, unfortunately alot of people took advantage and went through multiple times so they had a real problem keeping them in stock.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I skipped out of work a few minutes early Friday evening, took some more pictures and talked with the Sheriff's Office. They said the coordinator was under the County Judge, and I'd need to talk to her to get in touch with the right person.

Unfortunately, the County Clerks' office is closed monday and tuesday because of primary voting, so I can't get over there again till Wednesday. Luckily I have work I can do in my home county. Will try and run in and get a chat with the county judge first chance I can.....


----------



## basicposter (Nov 27, 2008)

The number above the" Made in USA" stamp is an NSN . I cannot make out all the numbers ..but someone with a register can . I did a short search w/google but only came up with pay sites for information ....so I'm cheap too. But I am fairly sure the contents could be located with a partial nsn.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

basicposter said:


> The number above the" Made in USA" stamp is an NSN . I cannot make out all the numbers ..but someone with a register can . I did a short search w/google but only came up with pay sites for information ....so I'm cheap too. But I am fairly sure the contents could be located with a partial nsn.


http://www.dscp.dla.mil/subs/rations/programs/index.asp

The above link shows the current order numbers and NSNs for subsistence rations and the accessories. That one doesn't appear to be on the list. Maybe someone can read it better than me.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

texican said:


> I skipped out of work a few minutes early Friday evening, took some more pictures and talked with the Sheriff's Office. They said the coordinator was under the County Judge, and I'd need to talk to her to get in touch with the right person.
> 
> Unfortunately, the County Clerks' office is closed monday and tuesday because of primary voting, so I can't get over there again till Wednesday. Luckily I have work I can do in my home county. Will try and run in and get a chat with the county judge first chance I can.....


Where's the popcorn? One thing we thought about, maybe the crates are gennies?


----------

